# 2016 Rogue SV vs SL rims and tires



## novak500 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi,

My first post as I just got my 2016 SL. 

It came with 225/60R/18 tires but there is much better selection of winter tires in the standard SV size of 225/65R/17. Is there any issues with putting the 225/65R/17 on the SL? 

Thank you. 

Rich


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Nope. You just need 17 in rims to fit them to. Ideally Nissan rims with the correct centre bore, offset and lug pattern.


----------

